# Wie kann man eine Markierung auf einer Karte setzen?



## RaTm (24. März 2005)

Moin Moin!
Ich brauche irgendein Javascript oder Applet, dass es ermöglicht, eine Markierung mit Positionsangabe zu speichern.
Möchte einen Terminkalender schreiben, bei dem man im Input-Formular die Möglichkeit hat, den Ort für irgendein Event in einer Karte zu markieren.
Ich habe mir gedacht, dass man die Werte der X und Y-Achse von diesem Punk an zwei Eingabefelder übergibt und dann per PHP-Skript in eine MySQL-Datenbank schreibt. 

Es hapert nur noch an der Umsetzung, da ich mich mit Javascript überhauptnicht auskenne! *HTML und PHP sind kein Problem*. Es geht nur darum, die Positionsdaten der Markierung auf der Karte in die Eingabefelder zu bekommen.

Hoffe, dass ich hier Hilfe finde und bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus!

RaTm


----------



## Fabian H (24. März 2005)

Die Koordinaten, auf die man geklickt hat, werden automatisch uebergeben, wenn es sich bei dem Bild um ein Eingabefeld mit dem Typ "image" handelt. Reicht das?


```
<label for="map">Wohnort:</label>
<input type="image" src="map.png" alt="Deutschlandkarte"
       id="map" name="map" />
```


----------



## RaTm (24. März 2005)

Vielen Dank!
Aber irgendwie wird kein Wert übergeben.

Meine input.php sieht wie folgt aus:

```
<label for="map">Wohnort:</label>
<form action="output.php" method="POST">
<input type="image" src="map.png" alt="Deutschlandkarte" id="map" name="map">
</form>
```


----------



## Fabian H (24. März 2005)

Der Code funktioniert bei mir.
Existiert das Bild map.png denn?


----------



## RaTm (24. März 2005)

Ja... die map.png existiert.

http://www.self-hosting.de/test/

Wie gibst du denn die Daten aus?

So sieht meine output.php aus:


```
<?
echo $map;
?>
```


----------



## Fabian H (24. März 2005)

Wie du zwei Werte in einer Variable unterbringen willst ist mir ein Raetsel 
Ein bisschen forschen und ein strengeres Errorlevel haetten nicht geschadet.
Die beiden Variablen heissen jedenfalls *$_POST['map.x']* und *$_POST['map.y']*.


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2005)

Du könntest das Ganze mit einer serverseitigen image map lösen, allerdings würden dann die Daten mit der GET-Methode übermittelt.


----------



## RaTm (25. März 2005)

Jo danke...
Wusste nedd genau, wie des überhaupt funtzen soll...

die output.php sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:


```
<?
echo $_POST['map.x'];
echo $_POST['map.y'];
?>
```

Die Werte werden jedoch trotzdem nicht übergeben   

Danke Gumbo - aber ich denke, dass Fabians Methode die Einfachere ist.


Vielen Dank, für Eure Mühe!


----------



## Fabian H (25. März 2005)

Wie gesagt, ein bisschen debugen kann nie schaden. 
(_print_r($_POST);_ ...)

Du Variablen enthalten einen Unterstrich statt einem Punkt (map_x, map_y).


----------



## RaTm (25. März 2005)

Vielen Dank!

Es funktioniert!

http://www.self-hosting.de/test/input.php

Gute Nacht!

RaTm


----------

